# Magloire and Harrington Updates



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Today's ESPN Insider had us listed as one of three teams (along with San Antonio and Washington) going after Jamaal Magloire. Insider also said that the Harrington sweepstakes is dead even between us and Golden State. I'm guessing that Harrington will no longer be pursued if we land Bonzi and all efforts would then be turned to Magloire. I'm also guessing that Harrison/Jackson could get the Magloire deal done since Washington is offering Jared Jeffries and Antonio Daniels.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know not all of them will happen, but could you imagine if they all did?

Magloire
O'Neal
Granger
Daniels
Tinsley(don't see any big rumors mentioning him yet)

Jones
Wells(have fun on bench)


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Today's ESPN Insider had us listed as one of three teams (along with San Antonio and Washington) going after Jamaal Magloire. Insider also said that the Harrington sweepstakes is dead even between us and Golden State. I'm guessing that Harrington will no longer be pursued if we land Bonzi and all efforts would then be turned to Magloire. I'm also guessing that Harrison/Jackson could get the Magloire deal done since Washington is offering Jared Jeffries and Antonio Daniels.


Thanks do you have a link at all ?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> I know not all of them will happen, but could you imagine if they all did?
> 
> Magloire
> O'Neal
> ...


You mean..

Magloire
O'Neal
Harrington
Wells
Tinsley

Jones
Marquis


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> You mean..
> 
> Magloire
> O'Neal
> ...


We wouldn't pursue Harrington if we got Wells I wouldn't think. I'd rather have Harrington though.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> I'd rather have Harrington though.


Agree.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Agree.


Harrington is a very good player and a safer choice, but his ceiling isn't as high.Plus, the Hawks court ruling has made it very hard to acquire Harrington. We'd probably need a third team. So if we can get Bonzii, we'll pull the trigger. 

I think that Magloire also might get brought in.

Tinsley/A.J./Marquis
Bonzi/Marquis/Fred/White
Granger/Bonzi/Marquis/Williams
Jermaine/Williams/Granger
Magloire/Jermaine

Gotta love that line-up with Marquis as the sixth man playing three positions and getting starter's minutes.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Harrington is a very good player and a safer choice, but his ceiling isn't as high.Plus, the Hawks court ruling has made it very hard to acquire Harrington. We'd probably need a third team. So if we can get Bonzii, we'll pull the trigger.
> 
> I think that Magloire also might get brought in.
> 
> ...


I think you just wanted to type his name in 3 times. :biggrin:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> I think you just wanted to type his name in 3 times. :biggrin:


I'm a big fan of his. Loved watching him go toe-to-toe with Wade in Game 6. I think he could be an excellent player.

Oh, no link earlier because ESPN Insider requires membership. But here is a Magloire link...

Real GM Link


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I guess I could live with us getting Al back, but I just don't understand how Magloire would fit with this team, since we're trying to run a more uptempo offense...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I guess I could live with us getting Al back, but I just don't understand how Magloire would fit with this team, since we're trying to run a more uptempo offense...


Not all 5 guys have to run. Magloire could just get the ball, pass it someone close, who outlets a long pass for a fastbreak. He'd certainly help us in the half-court offense, which we'll still do more than run.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

It's not like Magloire can't run at all. He's a pretty decent athlete. Remember, he played at Kentucky in that system. Also, the Mavs run with Damp and Diop, and neither can move like Magloire.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> It's not like Magloire can't run at all. He's a pretty decent athlete. Remember, he played at Kentucky in that system. Also, the Mavs run with Damp and Diop, and neither can move like Magloire.


Good points. I hope we will get him only problem with him is that he ain't young and hes contract runs up next season...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

anyway we can get magloire without giving up the hulk?

jackson and tinsley any1? milwaukee needs a pg after ford


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> It's not like Magloire can't run at all. He's a pretty decent athlete. Remember, he played at Kentucky in that system. Also, the Mavs run with Damp and Diop, and neither can move like Magloire.


Magloire can't run. That is why the Hornets traded him away. He is too slow and somewhat lazy. He is not athletic (cannot jump much at all for a big man). However, he is a good rebounder.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Auggie said:


> anyway we can get magloire without giving up the hulk?
> 
> jackson and tinsley any1? milwaukee needs a pg after ford


Good god, I would do that in a heart beat, I am a Die Hard Bucks fan and I love Stephen Jackson, I think him and Villenueva and Redd would spread the floor nicely with Bogut inside. I am not so high on tinsley the guys spends more time on the DL than on the court, but he would be a good back up to mo williams. If Jackson can play the 3 which i am assuming he can, I would start him over Simmons. Great trade for the bucks since Magloire would be their 5th big man going into this year, behind Bogut Gadzuric Villenueva and Joe Smith. Magloire would help out O'Neal inside and allow him to get outside and do more slashing to the rim. I would say that as long as Magloire stays in shapeand Indiana gets either bonzi or Harrington and Stephen Jackson doesnt beat up any fans this trade would help out both teams, although I dont see Indiana or Milwaukee being too excited about helping out a team in the division.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

The last guy you guys need is Jamaal Magloire. Your better off with Jeff Foster.

1. It's Magloire's final year and like in Milwaukee he will talk about where he wants to play when his deal is up and talk about the money he wants. (Like this year he was always jabbering about wanting to get a max deal and playing in Toronto during the season). 

2. He's 260 pounds and 15 pounds of it is his butt. Picture proof http://eur.news1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/ng/sp/ap_photo/20060228/all/l1787791.jpg

3. He isn't a shotblocker and his defense is shockingly average. 

If you get Magloire your pretty much getting a one year player who does little except rebound.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

at this point all bigs are welcome here, with croshere and pollard gone. we only have o'neal, foster and harrison playing pf/c (granger is more natural at sf). if we can land him without dealing foster and harrison (highly possible) i dont see why we shouldnt do it. 

he isnt old (28, same as JO) and we need to satisfy jermaine wishes of getting a another banger. magloire was unhappy playing behind rookie bogut but next to jermaine i think he can get around 13/10. rebounding is our weakness since no-one wants to rebound on this team and he can help us there too. if we get him and use the 7.5 on harrington.. best case scenario for me.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> It's not like Magloire can't run at all. He's a pretty decent athlete. Remember, he played at Kentucky in that system. Also, the Mavs run with Damp and Diop, and neither can move like Magloire.


No, Magloire has lost a lot of athleticism. Watch the Bucks games last year, they tried to run and run, but Magloire wasn't able to keep up. Plus, offensively, Magloire would clog up the paint for Jermaine O'Neal. Magloire has limited post moves but that's the only place he plays. He tends to get the ball in the low post, palm it up high for a couple seconds, then bang around before going to a hook shot. Not very effective.

Harrington would be better than Magloire for the Pacers.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

No,don't trade Magloire.Let Memphis trade him :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Three team swap idea:

Indiana send Tinsley with a 2nd rounder to Milwaukee and Jasikevicius to Washington;
Milwaukee send Joe Smith to Indiana and Jamaal Magloire to Washington;
Washington send Brendan Haywood to Indiana and Jared Jeffries to Milwaukee;


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Three team swap idea:
> 
> Indiana send Tinsley with a 2nd rounder to Milwaukee and Jasikevicius to Washington;
> Milwaukee send Joe Smith to Indiana and Jamaal Magloire to Washington;
> Washington send Brendan Haywood to Indiana and Jared Jeffries to Milwaukee;



OK so we trade all of our PGs + a pick, and we get an overpaid, and slow center, and another guard?....Just who do expect to start at the point for us? Green who is a 3rd. option at best, or Armstrong who's one year short of a wheelchair?...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> OK so we trade all of our PGs + a pick, and we get an overpaid, and slow center, and another guard?....Just who do expect to start at the point for us? Green who is a 3rd. option at best, or Armstrong who's one year short of a wheelchair?...


Man, Brendan Haywood, although not great, is a fine big man. Definitely improves your weak C rotation, that's for sure. And as I know, Joe Smith is a expiring contract defensive PF, nothing close for a guard.

And about PG, you can try to move SJax for one (PERSONALLY, I would suggest Jaric from Wolves, but if Pacers management don't like it, they could try to get another one)

And think... Tinsley may be fine, but he is injury prone... And Saras is just a backup combo guard. Nothing bad, but nothing great also.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Man, Brendan Haywood, although not great, is a fine big man. Definitely improves your weak C rotation, that's for sure. And as I know, Joe Smith is a expiring contract defensive PF, nothing close for a guard.
> 
> And about PG, you can try to move SJax for one (PERSONALLY, I would suggest Jaric from Wolves, but if Pacers management don't like it, they could try to get another one)
> 
> And think... Tinsley may be fine, but he is injury prone... And Saras is just a backup combo guard. Nothing bad, but nothing great also.



Yeah my bad on Joe I was think about someone else, but I still don't like this trade, I'm ok with smith because of his contract, but we don't need Haywood, because we're trying to change into a more run and gun offense, and Foster is more than capable of holding us down...

Any way you think we can work something out with Denver so we can maybe get Andre Miller?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> And Saras is just a backup combo guard.


Sarunas is NOT a combo guard. He's a terrible SG, and a pure PG who happens to have a great shot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sarunas is a pure PG who happens to have a great shot.



You're being way too kind on him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> You're being way too kind on him.


He was great at the start of last season, until fatigue caught him. He'll be better this year.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Saras is too raw, had he been in the NBA earlier I think he coulda been a solid backup. But at almost 30, just now having to learn, I duno.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sarunas is NOT a combo guard. He's a terrible SG, and a pure PG who happens to have a great shot.


Ok, whatever. Being whatever he is, he can be some useful in Washington bench.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah my bad on Joe I was think about someone else, but I still don't like this trade, I'm ok with smith because of his contract, but we don't need Haywood, because we're trying to change into a more run and gun offense, and Foster is more than capable of holding us down...


Well... I've seen some rumors that Indiana may want to trade Foster, so if this happen, Haywood maybe makes more sense to your team. I've thinking in Haywood because he can open up a lot of space in the middle, so Jermaine can do his big plays without many big beefs to put him in trouble...

I know that Indy is trying to get into a more run'n gun style, but in many situations, you can put O'Neal or even Foster at C, with Al Harrington at PF and Granger at SF. Haywood comes in to the game when this team need more of a big banger presence (like Miami games, Brendan and Jermaine can do a good job on Shaq)



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Any way you think we can work something out with Denver so we can maybe get Andre Miller?


Jermaine and SJax for kenyon Martin and Dre Miller? :biggrin:

Just joking!!!!!!!

I don't know... I'll try to think something about Dre to Indy...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> He was great at the start of last season, until fatigue caught him. He'll be better this year.


Personally, I expect him to win Most Improved now that A.J. is gone. The great thing about Marquis and James White is that we are starting to have more big guards that can compensate for Saras' defensive liabilities. He's been proving people wrong his whole career, why would that stop now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Well... I've seen some rumors that Indiana may want to trade Foster


Where? You might've read that he Atlanta wants him in the Harrington deal, but that doesn't mean we want to trade him.



> so if this happen, Haywood maybe makes more sense to your team. I've thinking in Haywood because he can open up a lot of space in the middle, so Jermaine can do his big plays without many big beefs to put him in trouble...


Well, as of now, we have a total of 3 big guys. Jermaine takes jumpers, Harrison doesn't play often, and Foster can get out of Jermaine's way. I wouldn't mind Haywood, though.



> even Foster at C


You say that like it's a rarity.



> I don't know... I'll try to think something about Dre to Indy...


Jackson and Tinsley?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Where? You might've read that he Atlanta wants him in the Harrington deal, but that doesn't mean we want to trade him.


I've seen some rumors about a Bonzi Wells for Foster and Sarunas trade also.




Pacers Fan said:


> Well, as of now, we have a total of 3 big guys. Jermaine takes jumpers, Harrison doesn't play often, and Foster can get out of Jermaine's way. I wouldn't mind Haywood, though.


Yes, Haywood add another good option, and is more of a "big beef" than Foster, which is good, but isn't so big and strong like Haywood. It's not like Indy would've been losing Foster at all.



Pacers Fan said:


> You say that like it's a rarity.


Oh, my bad... I didn't want to mean this... If I gave you this impressions, sorry. Like I've said other times, my english isn't perfect.



Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson and Tinsley?


Not enough... At least I think... But, who knows?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I've seen some rumors about a Bonzi Wells for Foster and Sarunas trade also.


Those rumors are false.



> Oh, my bad... I didn't want to mean this... If I gave you this impressions, sorry. Like I've said other times, my english isn't perfect.


Perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Any way you think we can work something out with Denver so we can maybe get Andre Miller?


New idea (in fact, just an extended version of Haywood trade)...

Indy send Tinsley to Denver; Stephen Jackson to Portland and Saras to Washington;
Denver send Dre Miller and Najera (to fill salaries) to Indiana;
Washington send Haywood to Indiana and a resigned Jared Jeffries to Milwaukee;
Milwaukee send Joe Smith to Denver and Magloire to Washington;
Minnesota send Mark Madsen to Portland and Marko Jaric to Milwaukee;
Portland send Miles and Ha to Minnesota;

But if you want a shorter version, cut Portland off the trade and send SJax to Minnesota with Minny sending Jaric to Milwaukee.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Zuca said:


> New idea (in fact, just an extended version of Haywood trade)...
> 
> Indy send Tinsley to Denver; Stephen Jackson to Portland and Saras to Washington;
> Denver send Dre Miller and Najera (to fill salaries) to Indiana;
> ...


Haha, as much as I would love this trade, I think GM's would get a headach trying to figure it out.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Milwaukee will trade Magloire to Portland for Blake, Skinner and Ha (according to RealGM). I do think that they could've get a lot of better offers for him...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Milwaukee will trade Magloire to Portland for Blake, Skinner and Ha (according to RealGM). I do think that they could've get a lot of better offers for him...



:clap: :clap: :clap:...Now I don't have to worry about us trading for his old and overrated :curse: anymore.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

some of the moves they made so far have been stupid. aj for armstrong and two young no names? What the hell? Tinlesy gets injured every second game pretty much and Sarunas is been very disappointing so far. Armstrong is on his last leg. he's worth nothin. The Cro trade was good i thought. Daniels was impressive at times...but Cro is just gettin pretty old but his leadership will be missed especially since reg is gone too. JO has to step up as the leader. He is not doin a good job. He is the Indiana Pacers. He is the franchise. He has to step up. Shawne Williams? What the hell were you thinking Donnie and Larry? What a terrible pick. almost as bad as bargnani. but i do like that they got White. He is an amazing dunker. I guess his dunks will make up for Jones's amazing jams. If we can get Harrington that would be freaken sweet. And since when has there been rumours about Bonzi Wells and Magloire comin to Indy? And if we do get them were gunna have to give up Jackson or somethin. As good as Jackson is he's a pain in the ***...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> I guess his dunks will make up for Jones's amazing jams.


Not a chance. White dunks on fast breaks when no one's around, and Jones dunks over people. Big difference.


----------

